# Boarding Stable in Sussex County, NJ



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

just dont board at Echo Lake Stables in Newfoundland.
:? 
They suck.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i won't!
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Having been gone from NJ for 7 yrs now, its hard for me to recommend someplace since it might have changed hands over the years...
But...
Go here: 

http://www.polocenter.com/stable/stableusnjg.htm

Places I used to find nice are:

Secluded Acres in Newfoundland

Sunset Ridge in Newton (there are two stables on Fredon Marksboro Rd in Newton... both were very nice)

Pine Ridge in West Milford

And if I am thinking of the same place....
RK Farms on Germantown Rd in W. Milford


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Kim!

West Milford is a bit too far for us to go. Currently they are being boarded at Spring Valley Farms.
Hopefully though, we'll hear back from the owners of the house and we'll move them to our backyard rather than another barn.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

we found a barn and will be moving them there. Thanks for the help Kim


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

awesome glad to hear it


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kim, it's riverwood hollow farm

It's a nice low key place and a heck of a lot nicer than Spring Valley


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats great that you found you a place to move Vega and Gem i'm sure they will be happy at there new place


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

how are Vega and Gem doing?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

They're doing great! 
Check out my post in pictures for a bunch of pictures and a video


----------

